# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Hatebreed - Поездка на концерт. 31 марта, клуб "Sentrum"

## MSF

Hatebreed (USA) в Киеве 31 марта, клуб "Sentrum"



*Автобусный тур из Ильичёвска и Одессы на концерт*
Отправление утром 31 марта из Ильичёвска в 09:00.
После едем в Одессу и в 10 утра забираем одесситов с - Куликово поля, заезд с ул. Пироговской угол Среднефонтанской, за зданием Профсоюза. В Киев, к концертной площадке прибываем с 16:00 -17:00.
Отъезд обратно, приблизительно через пол часа -час , после завершения концерта.
Проезд в оба конца будет составлять: Цену озвучу чуть позже..
Заказ мест в автобусе по тел.0939004934 и 0677496257 Юра.

*Так же организовывал поездки на следующие мероприятия:
*
15.04.2007 -Gamma Ray,Hatebreed,Sinister,Fleshgore,Тол (1 бус)
18.05.2007-BEHOMOTH,PAIN,Rasta (1 бус)
6-8 .08.2007 Metal Heads Mission Fest N. 8 ( 2 автобуса MERCEDES-SPRINTER)
07.10.2007 -Kreator,Amorphis,Anathema,Cemetery of Scream,DVS,Hellion ( 2 автобуса MERCEDES-SPRINTER)
01.12.2007 -Therion (1 бус)
29.02.2008- Overkill . Tristania, Samael, Enslaved , Devilish Impressions (1 бус)
18.05.2008 Satyricon , Devilish Impressions, Nokturnal Mortum
14.06.2008 PAUL McCARTNEY ( 2 автобуса MERCEDES-SPRINTER)
4-6. 08.2008 Metal Heads Mission Fest N. 9 ( 1 автобус)
12.09.2008 Queen + Paul Rodgers ( 1 автобус)
07.12.2008 Whitesnake ( 1 автобус)
18-19.07.2009 Pro-Rock Fest ( один 42 местный бус VANHOOL + один 9 местный)
1-2.08.2009 Global Open Air 2009 (2 буса)
7.04.10 Dying Fetus (1 бус)
2-4.09.10 GLOBAL EAST FEST 2010 (1 бус)
4.12.10 Septic Flesh+Hate (1 бус)
13.03.11 SLAYER и MEGADETH - три НЕОПЛАНА (150 чел)
28.04.11 Cradle of Filth,Mandragora Scream - (1 бус)
30.10.11 In Flames, The Feding - один VANHOOL
17.02.12 Amon Amarth - (1 бус)
17.03.12 Nightwish один VANHOOL
28.03. 12 кРок у майбутнє 2012(г.Херсон) - (1 бус)
16.04.12 Judas Priest - один VANHOOL+ 1 бус
25.05.12 W.A.S.P. - (1 бус)
01.06.12 CANNIBAL CORPSE - (1 бус)
30.06.12 QUEEN, ELTON JOHN - три НЕОПЛАНА (150 чел)
25.08.12 RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS - 1 НЕОПЛАН + 1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
29.08.12 KORN -1 НЕОПЛАН
01.09.12 Фестиваль "кРок у майбутнє", Херсон -1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
08.09.12 Gasoline Fest: U.D.O., Within Temptation, Coroner, Mike Terrana,MORTON - 1 НЕОПЛАН
02.10.12 BEHEMOTH -1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
13.11.12 ACCEPT - 1 НЕОПЛАН
20.11.12 CRADLE OF FILTH, ROTTING CHRIST, GOD SEED -1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
20 .12.12 MARILYN MANSON - 1 НЕОПЛАН
08.03.13 KREATOR - 1 НЕОПЛАН
15.04.13 DORO - 1 НЕОПЛАН
28.05.13 GAMMA RAY/HELLOWEEN - 1 НЕОПЛАН
30.05.13 THE OFFSPRING - 1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
15.06.13 BLACKMORE'S NIGHT - 1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
29.06.13 DEPECHE MODE - 1 НЕОПЛАН
04.10.13  AMON AMARTH -1 НЕОПЛАН
19.10.13 RAGE -1 НЕОПЛАН
05.12.13 ACCEPT -1 НЕОПЛАН

ВНИМАНИЕ!
1) Все заявки принимаются в тел. режиме с 17:00 до 20:00
2) Бронь на место в автобусе, будет принята, только после 50% оплаты проезда. В случае отказа от поездки, деньги не возвращаются !
Если концерт будет отменён, я возвращаю деньги за проезд пассажиру.
3) Деньги начинаю собирать за месяц - полтора до концерта.
4) Эти меры были приняты мной, для того чтоб в последний момент никто не слился, такое к сожалению бывает часто, и мне это надоело !.
Просьба отнестись к этому серьезно !

----------


## MSF



----------

